# They were everywhere!!!



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Went out by myself rabbit hunting yesterday when a buddy (who will go unnamed) bailed on me. His loss. Got my limit stompin brush (w/ no dog). Stopped by one of my spots. Should have had my limit there. Jumped five. Shot three. Would have had the fourth but when I pulled the trigger it just went "click". The last bunny wasn't even close enough to shoot at. Stopped by another spot to fill the limit. Walked about 50 yds and sealed the deal on a VERY fast bunny. As I turned to leave, saw another bunny go running through the woods. Took about 2-2.5 hrs to fill the limit.... gotta love days like that!!!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats on the limit. sounds like you were on when it came to shooting. some buddies and i bust brush but we're lucky to get 2-3 out of 4 of us


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You had an excellent day - Congratulations!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh yea, love them days


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the limit! I've only seen 2 bunnies in 2 trips out by myself. Didn't even get a shot. Give me a call next time you go out. Judging by my deer hunting season, I could really use the practice.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Um Um Good...


----------

